# Cody has roundworms



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Roundworms are very common and as long as you're treating, he'll be fine. Maggie actually threw up a bunch of rounds as a puppy. Don't know if another dog can get them thru eating poop, but I'd be sure to scoop as he goes. Just keep in touch with your vet and don't forget that heartworm med every month. He'll be fine.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really think you should ask your vet for actual deworming medication. If he already has a heavy load of roundworms, i.e, eliminating worms in his stool, I don't think the Trifexis will be enough to get rid of them. 

It is very common for puppies (is he a puppy?) to have roundworms and puppies should be given actual dewormer to treat them for the worms. Even if he is an adult dog, he should still be given actual dewormer, not expect Trifexis to remove them.


----------



## Googs (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I fully expect that I'll be calling the vet first thing Thursday morning (and I mean first thing!) to tell them that Cody still has live worms in his stool. When I talked to the vet today, they said to give it a couple of days after giving him the Trifexis but I agree and wish they would have just given him a dewormer.


----------



## Googs (Feb 18, 2012)

One thing I don't understand is how he got them. Cody is 14 weeks old and I've kept him current on all his shots (with the exception of forgetting to give him his Trifexis a week ago). Is is possible that the eggs have been in his body for awhile and are now forming into worms??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppies are born with intestinal parasites passed to them from their mother or picked up in the environment after they are born. All puppies should be routinely dewormed a couple of times. Most vets include routine deworm with every set of puppy shots.


----------

